

How To Get People To Like You - seanMeverett
http://seanmeverett.quora.com/How-To-Get-People-To-Like-You

======
sortlounge
"If it's a woman, make her feel like the most beautiful woman in the world."

I like the part about paying attention to the words that come out of the
persons mouth and hanging on their every word, instead of implying that the
way a woman looks is the only basis on which she decides to like you. In fact,
I (this is my personal opinion, maybe other females prefer the exact opposite,
for I have no statistical data on this) feel much more validated, especially
in places like work and friends, pretty much anyone but my SO, when my
presence and my contributions are validated on my capabilities, personality,
and pretty much everything but my looks.

If I feel that I am getting any kind of special treatment based on my looks,
or being a girl in general, it makes me feel uncomfortable and self conscious,
it often tends to reverberate negatively in the work place (especially as a
female engineer in a male dominated engineering company, like mine, and the
two I have worked for/interned for previous), and provides more venues for
people to blame any accomplishments and/or advancements one may make in the
work place on things other than your capabilities. So perhaps NICK that entire
sentence and it sounds pretty good :D Oh and welcome to the new millenia.

~~~
seanMeverett
Clearly you have issues with your personal appearance. Because you took
beautiful to mean outward appearance instead of inner beauty.

So no, I will most definitely not "NICK" that entire sentence. And maybe you
should welcome yourself to the new 'millennia', where people know how to spell
it correctly and also understand the tone of an entire piece of work before
taking one sentence out of context.

Have a wonderful Monday.

~~~
sortlounge
If that is your argument then men have equal potential to be beautiful, and
you are making assumptions about my motives instead of analyzing what was
said. logical fallacy. As constructive criticism (instead of avoiding and
assuming anyone who has something to say about your writing is ugly, which is
not a very rational approach) perhaps you could use the term inner beauty,
because that is not how it came across at all. Maybe replacing beautiful with
"inner beauty" and not making it gender specific would get across what you
just mentioned you are trying to get across. Also, the tone and the context
(though I assume you don't mean it now that you have clarified)came out as
saying all these useful things and then going, oh and girls, just make them
feel beautiful. It comes across as very minimalizing in my opinion. You may
not feel it is important, but considering your entire article is on getting
people to like you, you may want to consider how you come across to people,
and assuming that anytime someone thinks you come across the wrong way is
because THEY have issues instead of seeing how YOU can improve yourself, if
one of the top things not to do, especially in a startup.

And lets say I'm totally wrong and being super sensitive, guess what? A lot of
people are like that, especially in the workplace, so if you want people to
like you, then you need to be able to understand and adapt your behavior to
accommodate for other peoples sensitivities, even if they aren't yours. I do
that with people of different cultures, religions and political opinions all
the time. I feel that you should be the champion of this if you are writing
articles about getting people to like you. Please use this information to
empower yourself and learn even if you do not agree, instead of putting other
people down. Other good rule in business.

